# GD-400: Counting Thread



## BJAS1961 (Apr 24, 2014)

The GD-400 is a design that seems to polarise opinion. Recognising that fact, and since no else has yet started a counting thread, if you have bought one, post here and we'll keep a count. I am interested to see which, if any, colour is attracting the most sales.

Here is mine:


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Was hoping someone would start one! am Interested to see how well this model does.
here in India it was not listed as a July Release, so we might get it by the end of August. will check in then.


----------



## BJAS1961 (Apr 24, 2014)

starscream said:


> Was hoping someone would start one! am Interested to see how well this model does.
> here in India it was not listed as a July Release, so we might get it by the end of August. will check in then.


It isn't due in Australia until August; I jumped in and bought one through Rakuten.


----------



## madhokritesh (Jun 22, 2014)

How is the GD400 over the GD350? In terms of form and function, I am contemplating getting a GD350 but should I wait for the 400? advise from GD400 owners plz


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

^the 400 is not a successor to the 350 if thats what youre eluding to....
350 has been determined to have "more" functions in another thread

i was deadset on one of these but having the bottom half of the module the same as the gd120 camos has turned me off them. my gripe is the overly thin bars they use for the day field, just looks terrible. its a very small nitpick but i think im getting much more choosey in my old age lol (and trying to slow my ever expanding collection!) ive never once not bought a model because of its module but im beginning to see why ppl baulk at otherwise good looking watches. 

i think the olive would be my pick of the bunch but id want to swap the gold bullbars to the gunmetal grey ones from teh black one


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

apologies for lateness

GD-400-4


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I am sure there are much more GD-400s here...









GD-400-1 ..................................... 0 watches
GD-400-2 ..................................... 0 watches
GD-400-3 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-4 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-9 ..................................... 0 watches

Together ...................................... 2 watches

BJASS1961, Kev55 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

I got the GD-400-1 and it should be here any minute now. Will post pic once it gets here and I've done playing with it.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

one greenish-blue here:


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Piowa, GD-400 seems like kind of watch you would buy, don't you think?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Crater said:


> Piowa, GD-400 seems like kind of watch you would buy, don't you think?


Don't tease me, because I am one watch man 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-1 ..................................... 0 watches
GD-400-2 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-3 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-4 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-9 ..................................... 0 watches

Together ...................................... 3 watches

BJASS1961, Kev55, D2mac (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Piowa, I'm not added to the list. I do have a GD-400-1, or are you waiting for pic/s before I get added?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Keep it cool, Shaggy. I am not a counting robot. 
I do counting just for fun. 

GD-400-1 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-2 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-3 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-4 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-9 ..................................... 0 watches

Together ...................................... 4 watches

BJASS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

It's all good Piowa, I just didn't know if we needed to show proof or not. That's all. Thanks tho.


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Just got it a few mins ago and going to be playing with it all night at work.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

D1cky986:








Kandyredcoi:








Kumazo:








Numpsy:








Pisankgoreng:








GD-400-1 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-2 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-3 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-4 ..................................... 2 watches
GD-400-9 ..................................... 4 watches

Together ...................................... 9 watches

BJASS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Come on, guys. Only nine GD-400s here?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## BJAS1961 (Apr 24, 2014)

Piowa said:


> Come on, guys. Only nine GD-400s here?
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks Piowa. I am truly surprised that the GD-400 isn't around in greater numbers. Of my Gs it certainly attracts the most attention when I wear it; people seem to notice and like it.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is mine.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-1 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-2 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-3 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-4 ..................................... 3 watches
GD-400-9 ..................................... 4 watches

Together .................................... 10 watches

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

BJAS1961 said:


> Thanks Piowa. I am truly surprised that the GD-400 isn't around in greater numbers. Of my Gs it certainly attracts the most attention when I wear it; people seem to notice and like it.


Same here. When I walk into the room, everyone is like nice watch. I love the GD400. I'm thinking about getting another one.


----------



## etejut (Mar 2, 2012)

well -count me in please piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-1 ..................................... 2 watches
GD-400-2 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-3 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-4 ..................................... 3 watches
GD-400-9 ..................................... 4 watches

Together .................................... 11 watches

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Rageandcage:








GD-400-1 ..................................... 2 watches
GD-400-2 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-3 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-4 ..................................... 4 watches
GD-400-9 ..................................... 4 watches

Together .................................... 12 watches

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I found some comparison photos here:
GD-400-9JF - брутальный самурайский милитарист. - Часовой форум Watch.Ru

















Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Piowa said:


> I found some comparison photos here:
> 
> View attachment 1691210
> 
> ...


Nice pic.....I love them both. Might wear them both today, the 350 for the AM and the 400 for PM.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Here is mine 

























































Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-1 ..................................... 3 watches
GD-400-2 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-3 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-4 ..................................... 4 watches
GD-400-9 ..................................... 4 watches

Together .................................... 13 watches

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Gshockmike (Dec 30, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-1 ..................................... 4 watches
GD-400-2 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-3 ..................................... 1 watch
GD-400-4 ..................................... 4 watches
GD-400-9 ..................................... 4 watches

Together .................................... 14 watches

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## BJAS1961 (Apr 24, 2014)

Good to see the numbers rising; although I cannot believe that I am the only one with a green GD-400. Surely there is another one out there somewhere?


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

BJAS1961 said:


> Good to see the numbers rising; although I cannot believe that I am the only one with a green GD-400. Surely there is another one out there somewhere?


Also strange that not a single one bought 2 of them!:-d

Perhaps it would be good to make the list with names just for the fun of it?:-!


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

GD-400-1 Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike,...... 4 watches
GD-400-2 d2mac,........................................................ 1 watch
GD-400-3 BJAS1961,.....................................................1 watch
GD-400-4 Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage,............. 4 watches
GD-400-9 D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng,. 4 watches

Together .................................... 14 watches

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike (1 watch)

Here we go the list complete with names for each one!:-!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

didnt think that the 9 would be the more "popular" color way... but the numbers dont lie

keep em coming fellas!!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 4 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike)
GD-400-2 ............................................ 1 watch (d2mac)
GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
GD-400-4 ............................................ 4 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage)
GD-400-9 ............................................ 4 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng)

Together .................................... 14 watches

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Dhodesign









GD-400-1 ............................................ 4 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike)
GD-400-2 ............................................ 1 watch (d2mac)
GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
GD-400-4 ............................................ 4 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage)
GD-400-9 ............................................ 5 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign)

Together .................................... 15 watches

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pspgamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Really like it, they seems good in build quality , cheap on the price but good in quality , value gshock nowadays


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 5 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer)
GD-400-2 ............................................ 1 watch (d2mac)
GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
GD-400-4 ............................................ 5 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer)
GD-400-9 ............................................ 5 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign)

*Together* ........................................... *17 watches*

Bull Bar King ..................................... Pspgamer (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dhodesign (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Piowa for adding me to the count. Sorry haven't posted it here myself. Appreciate it.



Piowa said:


> Dhodesign
> 
> [image here]
> 
> ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Kawei:









GD-400-9 ............................................ 6 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 5 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 5 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 1 watch (d2mac)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *18 watches*

Bull Bar King ..................................... Pspgamer (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Piowa:








GD-400-9 ............................................ 6 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 6 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 5 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 1 watch (d2mac)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *19 watches*

Bull Bar King ..................................... Pspgamer (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like we have 3 leaders:

GD-400-9 ............................................ 6 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 6 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, Dgfdgf)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 1 watch (d2mac)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *20 watches*

Bull Bar King ..................................... Pspgamer (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Dgfdgf (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Havent posted in a LOOONG time.

Here is my first post.

Got this a few months ago. 
Just found time to post this here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 7 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, Dgfdgf, TheDotCom)

GD-400-9 ............................................ 6 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 6 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 1 watch (d2mac)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *21 watches*

Bull Bar King ..................................... Pspgamer (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Dgfdgf, TheDotCom (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Count me in, GD-400-2 arriving soon


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-9 ............................................ 6 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 6 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 2 watches (d2mac, Gordon)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *21 watches*

Bull Bar King ..................................... Pspgamer (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Kev55, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, TheDotCom, Gordon (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Kev55








GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-9 ............................................ 6 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 6 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 3 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *22 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55 (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, TheDotCom, Gordon (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

thanks Piowa, I was just about to get a ROUND TUIT.


----------



## BJAS1961 (Apr 24, 2014)

I do like the blue version.

Thanks for your work on this thread Piowa.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Has anyone of you tried to remove the bull bars? I am just curious...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Piowa said:


> Has anyone of you tried to remove the bull bars? I am just curious...
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


yeah, gave up, seems almost impossible to do without scratching up either the bull bars or the watch. A very, very tight fit. I'm sure a couple of the pros here could manage it though - but i'm not game.


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

double post


----------



## skids1112 (Feb 8, 2014)

Please add me to the count. 
Charlie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Red one ahead !!!

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-9 ............................................ 6 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 3 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *23 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55 (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, TheDotCom, Gordon, Skids1112 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Got the wrong G-Shock order but I might as well rock it, for now...

GD-400-2CR

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-9 ............................................ 6 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 4 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TheDotCom)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *24 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TheDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue one is really nice... I don't have anything blue... maybe this one will be the one


----------



## radi0head (Feb 3, 2009)

It would be great if Casio comes out with a positive display on the black GD400-1DR...


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Very good picture!
I had a lot of problems with white balance but this pic is spot on! 


TedDotCom said:


> Got the wrong G-Shock order but I might as well rock it, for now...
> 
> GD-400-2CR
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

d2mac said:


> Very good picture!
> I had a lot of problems with white balance but this pic is spot on!


Thanks d2mac.

The blue in this G-Shock is aqua with a hint of green...

This G is growing on me.

I was planning to return this since I received this wrong G-Shock model, but right now I'm kinda thinking about keeping it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Crater said:


> Blue one is really nice... I don't have anything blue... maybe this one will be the one


Go for it, Nik. They are quite cheap, really nice, well built and have a lot of character.

Here are some pics to tease you (and other people browsing this thread):

























































Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

It's payback time when I was teasing you with Seiko Monster :-d :-d 

Seriously tempted by the blue one... But also the all black with negative LCD looks good, mean and stealth.

I thought my next g-shock would be GD-X6900, but seems like this one got the lead. Hard decision...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I have seen blue, red and negative black in person. These are the only variants available in Europe. 

Negative was hard to read (in my opinion harder than in GX-56-1A), blue was just too ordinary for my taste and I fell in love in the red one (its display has similar color to GD-100MS-1).

I had GD-X6900CM-8 for few months. I liked easy to press, firm buttons (like in Rangeman), but digits were a bit on a small side. 
GD-400 has worse buttons, but bigger digits, bullbars and nice retro (from the 1990s) feel. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rindle (Nov 28, 2014)

having spent all day browsing as a non member i thought i better register and say thanks. All the pictures on this thread have led to me pulling the trigger on a GD-400 in olive and a gentle suggestion to my wife for another colour for christmas. I'll pop a photo up when i have it and thanks


----------



## rcaddict (Jul 2, 2010)

My first bull bar, something different from what i have.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112)

GD-400-9 ............................................ 7 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 4 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TheDotCom)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *25 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TheDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my blue last night.
No pics yet.
Very nice G.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112)

GD-400-9 ............................................ 7 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 5 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TheDotCom, Acello27)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *26 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TheDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Love the looks of the GD-400

where's the cheapest place to get them? I'm the UK btw


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

There are three versions available in Poland (black-1, blue-2 and red-4). They are 87 Euro.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## garehaan (Jul 15, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*8, 7, 6, 5 and 1

Only one green?*

*Only 27 watches here?*

*Acello27 and Gordon, I am waiting for the pictures ...  
*

GD-400-9 ............................................ 8 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 5 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TheDotCom, Acello27)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *27 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TheDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d00bzilla (Dec 5, 2014)

Made an account just for this

Had to have it the second i saw it


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ............................................ 9 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 5 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TheDotCom, Acello27)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *28 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TheDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Mines arrived


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Can't see the picture

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rindle (Nov 28, 2014)

Whoops I'll have another go!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Still can't see. What color version it is?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## radi0head (Feb 3, 2009)

Count me in! Beautiful amber or what would be the exact colour name for this ?

















Loving it...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ............................................ 9 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 5 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TheDotCom, Acello27)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

Rindle - don't know what color ???

*Together* ........................................... *30 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TheDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*10, 8, 6, 5 and only one green...

Gordon, Acello27, can you post the pictures?*

GD-400-9 ........................................... 10 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 5 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TheDotCom, Acello27)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

*Together* ........................................... *30 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TheDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sixth version









GD-400-9 ........................................... 10 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TheDotCom)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 5 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TheDotCom, Acello27)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400MB-1 ......................................... 0

*Together* ........................................... *30 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TheDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Piowa, if the green digit one really is that green and not a casio enhanced pic, then i might bite.

BTW - just a small correction to your list - you show TheDotCom which should be *TedDotCom* (post57).


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Corrected...

GD-400-9 ........................................... 10 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 5 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400MB-1 ......................................... 0

*Together* ........................................... *30 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TedDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

latepost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radi0head (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow... The GD-400-MB-1 is beautiful... Let's wait to see the real thing...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 11 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 6 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 5 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400MB-1 ......................................... 0

*Together* ........................................... *31 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TedDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## scottydoesnt (Dec 14, 2014)

No picture, but I am the proud owner of a GD-400-9.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Can't see the last post here written by Scottydoesnt.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

Reporting in.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 12 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 7 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 5 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400MB-1 ......................................... 0

*Together* ........................................... *33 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TedDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

All six in one...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

add a '-2' to the count


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 12 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 7 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 6 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27, Steve399)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400MB-1 ......................................... 0

*Together* ........................................... *34 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TedDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GameBoy2Go (Sep 3, 2007)

Checking in my first GD400. Thanks.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Please welcome the first MB on board.

GD-400-9 ........................................... 12 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 7 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 6 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27, Steve399)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400MB-1 ......................................... 1 (Gameboy2go)

*Together* ........................................... *35 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TedDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## greybeard54 (Jan 28, 2010)

Another '2' here!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 12 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 7 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 7 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400MB-1 ......................................... 1 (Gameboy2go)

*Together* ........................................... *36 watches*

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, Kev55, TedDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-400MB-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice one Kev !!! 
Can you post a picture of your three GD-400s together? I want to compare the displays. Thanks.

GD-400-9 ........................................... 13 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Shms59)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 7 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 7 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 2 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*
Together* ........................................... *38 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Kawei, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

here goes, Piowa. Different lighting conditions and angle to the light source.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, Bull Bar Emperor.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Count my new acquisition Piowa...

Ohh man... Should I get the RED one like Piowa? I'm waiting for Kev55 to get all of this series.









Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Kawei said:


> Count my new acquisition Piowa...
> 
> Ohh man... Should I get the RED one like Piowa? I'm waiting for Kev55 to get all of this series.
> 
> ...


i'm not falling into that trap - Casio will keep bringing out more and more like the GD-Xs. LOL, i'm waiting on you getting the seven heathered and 1 marble - now that would be fun!!

BTW, the 400MB looks really good in this pic - the green digits are great eye candy. Love it.


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

Picked up this a week ago.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 13 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Shms59)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Piowa, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 7 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 3 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*
Together* ........................................... *40 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Piowa, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei (May 3, 2012)

Hehe... Yes Kev55 the green digit is what got me loving and the black on stealth with this watch. A really military looking watch for those dark missions. Now, cpietras has shared his blue GD-400. Must resist for now, as I have other target list hehe.

As for the heathered and polar, I'm working on it buddy, but probably not doing a double of the black and white ones with the previous GDX I got already.. I'll see how I go.

Cheers,
-Kawei-


Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## aryo_msd (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi guys! Been watching and enjoying this forum for awhile and just joined to post my latest worthy acquisition... count me in!

Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent @aryo_msd. Welcome on our forum and enjoy your new goodies


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sold my GD-400

GD-400-9 ........................................... 13 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Shms59)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 7 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 4 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*
Together* ........................................... *40 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

If anyone wants to get rid of a GD-400 let me know!


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

A question to the GD-400 owners,can the metall *Face Protector (aka Bull Bar)* be removed from the watch?


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't see why not.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Ist just clipped on.
But:
Ist very sturdy, so the needed force is rather high i think.
There is some danger to damage the resin in the process.



Leopan said:


> A question to the GD-400 owners,can the metall *Face Protector (aka Bull Bar)* be removed from the watch?


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

d2mac said:


> Ist just clipped on.
> But:
> Ist very sturdy, so the needed force is rather high i think.
> There is some danger to damage the resin in the process.


Or if you dont care about the bars a nice little pair of tin snips would get the job done.


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the informations!


----------



## TheGringo (Mar 17, 2015)

Im an A168 kind of guy, and can't look at any modern G-Shock without thinking of Justin Bieber. I need a really tough watch, but have been trying to stay far away from G-Shocks, until now. This is imho the prettiest G i've ever seen (other than the MT-G), love the bullbars and the nato strap imitation going on.
Question:
I can't decide on the 400-1 (black) to match with anything or the 400-9. Does anyone know if the modern Gs can be modded to negative display like the older casios? The 400-9 would be perfect with a negative display like the green and black models. Also, can you put an actual nato on these without adapters? It looks like theres a pretty thick pin holding on the straps that you could maybe slide one through. I'm looking forward to joining the club.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

new Dusty Neon series:









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400HUF-1ER


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Piowa said:


> *GD-400HUF-1ER*
> 
> View attachment 3428714


...that's mine...no ifs, no buts.

EDIT: now i see it's a collab - FORGET IT o|o|


----------



## Azfar_J (Oct 9, 2014)

Piowa said:


> *GD-400HUF-1ER*
> 
> View attachment 3428714



Wow this looks cool~
I might get one

Anyway this watch ressembles the DW9500 without bullbars


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

I want the orange and blue really badly. I really love this series of g. Great looks and the price is very reasonable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Soon to be owner of GD-400MB  

Really looking forward to this one, new g-shock after almost 8 months, haven't bought any after Rangeman in last July.


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Crater said:


> Soon to be owner of GD-400MB
> 
> Really looking forward to this one, new g-shock after almost 8 months, haven't bought any after Rangeman in last July.


it's a great watch, Crater, When the light hits those green digits, it really comes to life.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Kev55 said:


> it's a great watch, Crater, When the light hits those green digits, it really comes to life.


Good to know Kev, I've been looking at your photos of this model, not that many around. Looks great, the green digits are the main that that draw me to this model and all black look. I wanted GD-400 since it was announced last May, but I've been waiting for right model and this MB is defenetly right model to get.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

You are right. There are not that many around. I am surprised about that. I wonder why it is not that popular?


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Is it possible to remove the bull bars on these?


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

mk.ultra said:


> Is it possible to remove the bull bars on these?


no reason why not, HOWEVER they are a very tight fit and some damage/marking to the bezel may be hard to avoid.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

It is here, GD-400MB-1 for the count, Piowa 

Very interesting watch. Diffrent strap design then usual, straps aren't fixed at an angle like 6900 or 5600, they are more flexible and they move a bit. And the strap itself is very comfortable, very soft with nice texture. Watch fits me just perfectly on my 6.7'' wrist, no gaps anywhere. Similar fit as square, just bigger. Also love the negative display with green numbers, very unique in g-shock world, not that many options out there. And the bullbars are just amazing, no comment there.

I didn't know it has the 4 world time function in home time mode, usefull for some if they want to keep track of few diffrent time zones all at once. I don't see how I would use the scrolling-worldtime mode, but still nice to have that option 

All in all, my first g-shock after 9 months of no-gshocks and couldn't be happier. Perfect fit for my wrist and love the all black looks. The negative display is similar to 1A King I would say, but because numbers are a bit bigger and display seems more open, it's not hard to read at all.

When GD-400 were first released, I knew I will end up with one, I thought it would be the gold one, but I'm glad I waited for this one.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats, Crater !!!

GD-400-9 ........................................... 13 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Shms59)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom, Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 7 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 5 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*
Together* ........................................... *41 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Piowa 

Thanks to Kev there are few photos of this model here, few more from me. Display isn't always that clear, this was on direct sunlight with sun shining perfectly on the LCD, but overall it's very good negative display.



















Great fit, I like how the strap is attached to the lugs, no big gaps.


----------



## Clubber713 (Aug 27, 2014)

mk.ultra said:


> Is it possible to remove the bull bars on these?


I just got the bull bars off of mine(GD400-1) today it was a little bit more difficult than I thought it would be but I don't regret it.

I popped the screwdriver under one side on the bottom then popped it off it doesn't look like the bezel took any damage from that but it did get a little indent from trying tin snips(which did not work at all there's not enough room to use them)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 13 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 5 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater) 

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................0 watches

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

GD-400HUF-1 ........................................0 watches


*
Together* ........................................... *42 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Crater said:


> It is here, GD-400MB-1 for the count, Piowa
> 
> When GD-400 were first released, I knew I will end up with one, I thought it would be the gold one, but I'm glad I waited for this one.


Sweet! nice one bro, glad you got one. looks great! I remember us talking about this long before the catalog leak went public.. crazy how time flies! haha.

Now I gotta pick one up.. got my eye on that GD-400DN-4.. i see no one has one yet.. still waiting to see what the button colours are on that.. should know by the 20th if its being released here or not, if it isn't then i might just import. I see it listed on rakuten for $91 right now. will wait till a seller i like gets it.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

starscream said:


> Sweet! nice one bro, glad you got one. looks great! I remember us talking about this long before the catalog leak went public.. crazy how time flies! haha.
> 
> Now I gotta pick one up.. got my eye on that GD-400DN-4.. i see no one has one yet.. still waiting to see what the button colours are on that.. should know by the 20th if its being released here or not, if it isn't then i might just import. I see it listed on rakuten for $91 right now. will wait till a seller i like gets it.


lol yes I remember we talked about GD-400, that's why I decided I need to get one, I was sold on the design when you showed me the photos, just had to have it  Time really flies, it was more then a year ago I think.

Yes, that GD-400ND has your name written all over it, it has all the colors you usually like. This watch fits so perfectly, I know you have a bit bigger wrist, but I think you will like to too.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

All nine models on one picture









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

Count me in please Piowa! 
Got on my new GD400-9 sans bullbars and am really liking it!
Very clear display and bold digits and I'm big on that.
Band is very comfortable and looks nice.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 5 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater) 

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................0 watches

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

GD-400HUF-1 ........................................0 watches


*
Together* ........................................... *43 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Geopro (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Izzy Does It (Oct 26, 2011)

Geopro said:


> Count me in please Piowa!
> Got on my new GD400-9 sans bullbars and am really liking it!
> Very clear display and bold digits and I'm big on that.
> Band is very comfortable and looks nice.


Nice one, Ranger.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

GD-400DN-4JF checking in! Love the colors and it feels great on the wrist.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 5 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater) 

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................1 watch (JSM9872)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

GD-400HUF-1 ........................................0 watches


*
Together* ........................................... *44 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Cpietras, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Geopro, JSM9872 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

damn, got beat by 13hrs to be the 1st. haha

another DN-4 checking in!

this one is a special count for me cause it's G-Shock number 50!

















not a fan of the blue backlight normally.. but this one makes the orange glow as well! looks amazing!









kinda reminds me of Deathstroke









really love the looks and feels great on wrist. I gotta pick up more of these.. hope Casio has more in store for us in the coming months.

Thanks Piowa.


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Another one to add, busy day today, GD-400HUF


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats guys, now we need White Dusty Neon...

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 7 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 5 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400HUF-1 ........................................1 watch (D1cky986)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

*
Together* ........................................... *46 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986 (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Geopro, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

starscream said:


> damn, got beat by 13hrs to be the 1st. haha
> 
> another DN-4 checking in!
> 
> ...


lol nice, you got it  Looks great on your wrist, good size. The watch itself is relatively big, but wears smaller then it looks on photos, great fit.

Also good model to be your 50th, completly new release. Seems like orange is your color lately


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Crater said:


> lol nice, you got it  Looks great on your wrist, good size. The watch itself is relatively big, but wears smaller then it looks on photos, great fit.
> 
> Also good model to be your 50th, completly new release. Seems like orange is your color lately


Thanks bro, yeah feels great on wrist. Reminds me of my 1st G. 1st thought i had when i put it on was "man i need more of these" lol yeah been wearing orange a lot. Need a orange GDX next. Hope we get some more GDX, D5500s & GD-400s soon from Casio.


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

Great pick-up, starscream. Tired of negatives now, this in a positive, PLEASE CASIO!!


----------



## macbrush (Apr 5, 2015)

Another x HUF add to the mix!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sjors:

















GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 5 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater) 

GD-400HUF-1 ........................................3 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

*
Together* ........................................... *49 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Geopro, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexs12 (Aug 29, 2012)

An MB joined my collection tonight, partly because of fwupow's recent review on YouTube. The button feedback and sensitivity are even worse than on the GD-350, but other than that, it's another home run for CASIO.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*50 !!!*

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400HUF-1 ........................................3 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

*
Together* ........................................... *50 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Geopro, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GD-400HUF-1









..thanks, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400HUF-1 ........................................4 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

*
Together* ........................................... *51 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Geopro, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

add 1







GD-400HUF-1JR


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400HUF-1 ....................................... 5 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

*
Together* ........................................... *52 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Geopro, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

AirWatch:









GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400HUF-1 ....................................... 7 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2))

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

*
Together* ........................................... *54 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Geopro, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello again Piowa! Well, the DG400-9 just wasn't good enough for me. So I had to order the HUF!
So please this one to the count as well. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400HUF-1 ....................................... 8 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

*
Together* ........................................... *55 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gotshocked (May 3, 2015)

Joined the club with a HUF. First bullbar for me and I like it!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400HUF-1 ....................................... 9 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

*
Together* ........................................... *56 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Gotshocked (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Add me to the count! My first GD-400, the HUF edition. Many thanks to Arizona Fine Time, a forum sponsor and great supporters of the hobby.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 10 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................0 watches

*
Together* ........................................... *57 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

This new HUFF is really grabbing hold here too.
Many folks picking this one up now

It is a very handsome piece


----------



## gotshocked (May 3, 2015)

reporting in and first on the list with a GD-400DN-8. The greyish finish is my kind of "white". Although the negative display on this one is really bad. Very hard to read under normal lighting conditions.


----------



## flying (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats Gotshocked on that GD-400DN-8
I really like that one too but that neg display keeps me away :-(


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 10 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................1 watch (Gotshocked)

*
Together* ........................................... *58 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Another HUF here.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 11 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................1 watch (Gotshocked)

*
Together* ........................................... *59 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## XxMACCAxX (Jan 17, 2012)

One for me too sans the bullbars


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 15 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 11 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................1 watch (Gotshocked)

*
Together* ........................................... *60 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jerry7297 (Mar 21, 2014)

How do you remove the bull bar???


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Count me in for the HUF model, Piowa! Thanks!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 15 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 12 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................1 watch (Gotshocked)

*
Together* ........................................... *61 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, JSM9872, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jerry7297 (Mar 21, 2014)

jerry7297 said:


> How do you remove the bull bar???


Okay so I got off the bull bar with a Auto interior panel removal tool. They are plastic pry tools to take off interior car/truck panels. I plan on putting it back on the same way after I get the bull bar cerakoted OD green. I will post a pic when complete.

Oh yeah put me down for a GD-400-9CR


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

This just in!










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 13 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 6 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................1 watch (Gotshocked)

*
Together* ........................................... *63 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872 (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Heavens-Night (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello

I am interested in the GD-400MB shown below.

G-Shock | Product Detail

It has a negative display, ie green digits on a black background.

I have never owned a G-shock or a negative display watch before.

Some people tend to say that neg displays are hard to read in certain light conditions, others say this is not true.

Would the display on the watch in the link in this post be hard to read?

In general, are negative displays hard to read?

( A lot of G shock watches seem to have negative displays.)

Does anyone have this watch?

If it would be hard to read, I will choose a different watch with a positive display.

Thanks if anyone can advise.


----------



## Finnishguy (Sep 5, 2014)

Actually I am very surprised, how well the digits shows even in low light conditions. The watch (400MB) overall is great! Highly recommended!


----------



## olitinto (Mar 9, 2015)

Put me down for a HUF as well @piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 7 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, Finnishguy) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................1 watch (Gotshocked)

*
Together* ........................................... *65 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872 (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gotshocked (May 3, 2015)

olitinto said:


> Put me down for a HUF as well @piowa
> View attachment 4358042


Man ... are you still getting blood pumped through that arm????  Looks kinda tight


----------



## olitinto (Mar 9, 2015)

gotshocked said:


> Man ... are you still getting blood pumped through that arm????  Looks kinda tight


Yeah man still good. I can still move it to adjust it. Just looks deceiving haha. Big wrist.


----------



## Heavens-Night (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a 21cm wrist....would the watch strap be too small/tight for me?

does anyone know what the length of the watch strap is?


----------



## zyh6hyz (Sep 4, 2013)

Just received it. It will be my workout watch. GD400MB-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 8 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................1 watch (Gotshocked)

*
Together* ........................................... *66 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872 (2 watches)

BJAS1961, D2mac, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Amount of GD-400 = Amount of GD-400 +1 

After learning about the unique strap attachment of the GD-400 i decided to by one in a color that would be a better match to custom (i.e. brownish leather or nato) straps.
So the olive drab version came in! 
The LCD is very nice and readable, the tint is not reducing the functionality.
I like the military style look!



This one is already counted before:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 17 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 8 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 8 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................2 watches (JSM9872, Starscream)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................1 watch (Gotshocked)

*
Together* ........................................... *67 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, D2mac (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

d2mac said:


> Amount of GD-400 = Amount of GD-400 +1
> 
> After learning about the unique strap attachment of the GD-400 i decided to by one in a color that would be a better match to custom (i.e. brownish leather or nato) straps.
> So the olive drab version came in!
> ...


I think that customs straps aren't really possible on GD-400, those wings or whatever they are, aren't really adapters per se. I was checking mine and seems like it wouldn't work with just new NATO. But if you do find a solution, do let us know  Would be great to able to change straps.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

my contribution to the 4 hundys


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Two photos of the already counted GD-400MB, last weekend on the beach. Usually we see more colorfull watches on the beach, but this one looks good too in all black


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 17 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 9 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 8 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................3 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *70 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, D2mac (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Count me in, Piowa! Got a deal on a GD-400-2, too good to pass up.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 17 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 8 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 8 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................3 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *71 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, D2mac (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

OK, challenge accepted! 

Did today some research.
I had one Stainless steel bracelett in the drawer from another project with Citizen divers.
Since that doesnt blends well with the goldish olive GD400 i decided to give it a try on the blue-greenish GD with Stainless steel bullbar.

The with between the plasic lug covers of the GD-400 is 24mm while the metall lugs are about 26mm apart.
So the god old ballpoint classic from france, the BIC Crystal, had to donor some 1mm spacers from its ink tube. ;-)
This prevents the 24mm bracelett to have too much slack between the 26 mm metal lugs and stays inside the 24mm plastic cover.
This is a trick i learned here in this very forum!!!!









Crater said:


> I think that customs straps aren't really possible on GD-400, those wings or whatever they are, aren't really adapters per se. I was checking mine and seems like it wouldn't work with just new NATO. But if you do find a solution, do let us know  Would be great to able to change straps.


----------



## Jay_Cole (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have the GD-400 MB, how do you clean yours? Any tips on taking care of it since it's matte?


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Jay_Cole said:


> Hi everyone, I have the GD-400 MB, how do you clean yours? Any tips on taking care of it since it's matte?


Hi Jay, welcome aboard! Keep it away from sunscreen and bug repellant and other more suspect chemicals. Then just wear it. When it gets dirty wash it with soapy water. Get a PDF of the manual for easier reading and go through it.


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey G-SHOCK family. .I'm a newbie at collecting gshocks... currently at 21 in the stable. .AND COUNTING. LOL. here are my gd-400's.














Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 17 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 9 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 8 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz) 

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *73 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, D2mac, Steelersfanva (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cranx (Sep 29, 2012)

reporting in, love this watch.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 17 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 9 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 9 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *74 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, D2mac, Steelersfanva (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Cranx (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## benzzz (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello G-shock Lovers, i'm new here..

this is my first G-shock (GD-400-9).. i really love this watch .....if u don't mind.. count me in...


----------



## Heavens-Night (Jun 15, 2015)

cranx said:


> reporting in, love this watch.


Do you find the negative display hard to read?

I have the teal gd400 with a positive display, I'm thinking about getting a black one.


----------



## cranx (Sep 29, 2012)

Heavens-Night said:


> Do you find the negative display hard to read?
> 
> I have the teal gd400 with a positive display, I'm thinking about getting a black one.


Comparing to GD-400-2, it is harder to read.
I would say as long as there is some light source above or near the dial you will be able to read it easily. GD400MB is a better negative display compared to many other G shock models, and those green digits I just cant get enough of them. I hope there will be more G Shock with green digits.


----------



## pocky (Dec 10, 2012)

Before joining this fine club of GD-400 users, I would like to know if I could put combi bracelet into it without problems?


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Without problems: no
Put a bracelett on: yes
Put a Casio bracelett on: no

The lug is 24/26mm wide, so the usual 16mm casio braceletts will not fit. :-(

See:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gd-400-counting-thread-1063191-post17784106.html#post17784106



pocky said:


> Before joining this fine club of GD-400 users, I would like to know if I could put combi bracelet into it without problems?


----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)

Just purchased a GD-400MB-1.. It will be my first G-Shock Ever! I really dig the green negative display and the overall aesthetic and ruggedness of this watch. I also was interested in playing around with the new screw in lug bar design as I make straps for watches and have done many in 26mm. I'll post pictures once it arrives!


----------



## cranx (Sep 29, 2012)

my second GD-400, will stop at 2 unless more interesting color schemes came up.


----------



## RoamingRonin (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all,
came across this site several times before while doing research on watches I wanted to buy. This time I was doing background check on online retailer for a superslims I really like, and also checking latest deals on black g-shocks. Ended up reading two threads here, both very informative. Looks like mostly it is a group of knowledgeable and easy going people that hang out here, my kind of crowd .
On the topic, my trusted retailer got a good deal on this watch, so most likely I'll add up to Piowa's count, if it's still live.
Cheers everyone.


----------



## RoamingRonin (Dec 7, 2015)

A bit of a bummer. The retailer got a super special price on "black with red dials" model (I think it's GD400-1), but I really want the military black with green digit display (GD400-9 ?). Will wait when/if he offers similar deal on MB. Have to admit, I got spoiled by his last deal, when I grabbed two watches for regular wear at absolute steal prices. Really happy with them.


----------



## TedJ (Sep 28, 2011)

RoamingRonin said:


> ...but I really want the military black with green digit display (GD400-9 ?).


I believe that model is the GD400MB-1.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Add me to the list....this thing is built like a tank.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

The two green color ones are cool. Green and blue are my two favorite colors to wear in any watch. If it ever dropped to $50 dollars. I might consider getting one. I have two green jackets that match both of those green watches. 

All these Casio G-Shocks are colorful and trendy. Great collaboration idea.

I like my GW6900-1 right now though..

I can see why people get out of hand with watches.

I can see me on vacation somewhere and I see a watch like those in this thread in some hip store front in a foreign country, and I get one on my vacation.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 19 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 10 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 9 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 8 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *77 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, D2mac, Steelersfanva, Cranx (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RoamingRonin (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry, how do I delete a message posted by mistake?


----------



## RoamingRonin (Dec 7, 2015)

TedJ said:


> I believe that model is the GD400MB-1.


Yep. To be exact, on the dealer's site it's stated as GD400MB-1B. *Schwizzle* got it 
P.S.: Hi to a fellow aussi . Out of curiosity, does a name Deepak ring a bell to you? He is the guy I bought (now) 4 watches from.


----------



## RoamingRonin (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, that military black gshock is offered at higher price and also out of stock, and the deal on red dial one is too good to pass on. And I kind of warmed up to this color combination (it was my second preference to begin with anyway), the price being a great stimulator . Just placed an order, should be able to pick up within a week, definitely will post a photo.
A special shout out to Piowa for diligently keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## RoamingRonin (Dec 7, 2015)

Merry Xmas everyone.
Just a quick post. I picked up my g-shock within 14hrs of placing an order, one of the benefits of living in the same city as your online retailer. Very happy with the purchase, and warming up more and more to this colour combo. Couple photos below to get the count one up.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 19 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 10 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 9 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 9 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *78 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, D2mac, Steelersfanva, Cranx(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dynamos2000 (Jan 2, 2016)

Great watch..es


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BJS1961:
Definitely a G Shock man (6 of em)
Thinking of getting a DG350. But the 400 jus doesn't do it for me.
Biggest turn off? Those 2 so called "Bull Bars", at least that's what
I've heard em called. Can the bars be removed? If I owned one it's
the 1st thing I'd do. But I think the bars were the selling point?


X traindriver Art


----------



## Dynamos2000 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 10 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 10 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 9 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *80 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, D2mac, Steelersfanva, Cranx, Dynamos2000 (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RoamingRonin (Dec 7, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> BJS1961:
> Biggest turn off? Those 2 so called "Bull Bars", at least that's what
> I've heard em called.
> 
> ...


It's interesting how different people have different preferences . I actually bought this model because of the "bull bars" feature, so this selling point was definitely targeted at me . But then my approach to G-shocks is quite different as well. I always wanted to have a digital watch, a few months ago came across an etailer AD in my city, who offers the best prices on his stock (definitely here in Australia). He carries G-shocks among his inventory. So I browsed through his website, kind of liked couple models, but not to a degree to pull the trigger. Then came across WUS forums, then this thread, and then ripened to the state that I really liked this model. The rest of story in my previous posts here .
I don't think I would be buying any more G-shocks, except for a Rangeman (maybe in couple different color combinations), simply because I'm impressed with sheer multi-functionality packed in one piece, but that's something most likely couple years from now. So at this stage, I wanted just one digital watch, but one that would stand out from the crowd. "Bull bars" feature worked to that end. Have been wearing my G-shock on suitable occasions, and really enjoying it. One thing for sure, there are not many of them around on people's wrists, so here is a cheap way to make yourself feel special .


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Ronin.
I'm plumb fool about digitals, even own a few analog Gs.
It would be a dull world if everybody liked the same things.
Bull Bar watch lovers Bull Bar detractors. And never the twin shall meet.
That''s what has helped sell 36,000,00 GShocks since 1983.
Not saying myself and my SIL (he owns 11 Gs) are keeping Casio in business.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

GD-400MB arrived today


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 14 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 11 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)


GD-400-1 ............................................ 10 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 9 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *81 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55 (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, D2mac, Steelersfanva, Cranx, Dynamos2000(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

2 new arrivals:

GD-400HUF and orange GD-400-4

The orange strap was replaced with standard black to make it more dirt resistant!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 15 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 11 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 10 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 10 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *83 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Steelersfanva, Cranx, Dynamos2000(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone(1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey G-SHOCK family. .I'm a newbie at collecting gshocks... currently at 21 in the stable. .AND COUNTING. LOL. here are my gd-400's.
> View attachment 4625922
> View attachment 4625938
> 
> ...


Just wanted to update my 400's... UP to 3 now.









sent from my Note Edge


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 11 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 10 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 10 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *84 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone(1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ruk (Apr 7, 2016)

I just bought my GD-400mb


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 10 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 10 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 10 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *85 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Brock O Lee (May 19, 2016)

After a 3 year G-Shock drought, I recently bought a GD-400-2.


----------



## Brock O Lee (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 11 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 10 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 10 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *86 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Bought a few months ago, before I was forbidden from buying any more watches. The other one is a 30th screwback, but I have to say that the GD-400 series is now one of my favourite lines. I have to concur with Sjors when he said that he couldn't believe the line was standard, and not premium. Even the alarm, while not super loud, is somehow, loud enough, such that I can hear the hourly chimes even while outside, something which some watches, while objectively louder, are not. Maybe it's the pitch. Whatever, it's awesome. Sure hope that Casio expands this line.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 11 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 11 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac, Zabat)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 10 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *87 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee, Zabat (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Many thanks, Count Piowa!


----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)

Hi Piowa, please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 12 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac, Zabat, 345Y)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 11 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 10 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *88 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee, Zabat, 345Y (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

Another blue one for the count!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 12 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac, Zabat, 345Y)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 12 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee, Kosio)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 10 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *89 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee, Zabat, 345Y (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dipe (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello gshock gd400 user...greeting from gshock user in indonesia..

Im using gd-400-1

In my opinion, this model and color is so elegant and tough looking , and it still suitable for everyday use & formal occasion.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 16 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 12 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac, Zabat, 345Y)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 12 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee, Kosio)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 11 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000, Dipe)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 .............................................1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *90 watches*

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000(2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee, Zabat, 345Y, Dipe (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Had this GD-400HUF for awhile, my 2nd GD-400


----------



## steelersfanVA (Jun 23, 2015)

steelersfanVA said:


> Just wanted to update my 400's... UP to 3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey folks... I've added two more since my last post..









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 21 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Steelersfanva)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 17 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva, Yankeexpress)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 13 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee, Kosio, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 12 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac, Zabat, 345Y)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 12 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000, Dipe, Srmdalt)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 ............................................. 1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *94 watches*

Bull Bar Chuck Norris ........................... Steelersfanva (5 watches)

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee, Zabat, 345Y, Dipe, Srmdalt (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

I think I need another one of these things, to add to my GD400-1. I dig the tan, the red and the black with the positive display - can you even get that one anymore? I haven't seen it for sale online.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 22 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Steelersfanva, Bncrpt)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 18 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva, Yankeexpress, Bncrpt)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 13 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee, Kosio, Steelersfanva)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 12 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac, Zabat, 345Y)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 12 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000, Dipe, Srmdalt)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................4 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 ............................................. 1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *96 watches*

Bull Bar Chuck Norris ........................... Steelersfanva (5 watches)

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Yankeexpress, Bncrpt (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee, Zabat, 345Y, Dipe, Srmdalt(1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tyk2DaPDoubleE (Jul 11, 2017)

my contribution...


----------



## bncrpt (Feb 15, 2017)

Quick update to my 400 gang! 😃 With another on the way


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GD-400-9 ........................................... 22 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Steelersfanva, Bncrpt)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 19 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva, Yankeexpress, Bncrpt(2))

GD-400-2 ............................................ 13 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee, Kosio, Steelersfanva)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 13 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000, Dipe, Srmdalt, Tyk2DaPDoubleE)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 12 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac, Zabat, 345Y)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................5 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva, Bncrpt)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 ............................................. 1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *99 watches*

Bull Bar Chuck Norris ........................... Steelersfanva (5 watches)

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac, Bncrpt (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Yankeexpress, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee, Zabat, 345Y, Dipe, Srmdalt (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Once again late to the party, but man I love this thing. Stumbled upon it by accident and has rarely left my wrist since. Great watch. :-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Number 3


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Still can't believe there is only one green GD-400 here. 
BTW. It was the first watch in this thread.

8--))

GD-400-9 ........................................... 22 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Steelersfanva, Bncrpt)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 20 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva, Yankeexpress, Bncrpt(2), Kubr1ck)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 13 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee, Kosio, Steelersfanva)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 13 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000, Dipe, Srmdalt, Tyk2DaPDoubleE)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 13 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac, Zabat, 345Y, Yankeexpress)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 12 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................5 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva, Bncrpt)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 ............................................. 1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *101 watches*

Bull Bar Chuck Norris ........................... Steelersfanva (5 watches)

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac, Bncrpt (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee, Zabat, 345Y, Dipe, Srmdalt, Kubr1ck (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## germslopz (Jun 25, 2011)

This thread still going on? Just got mine and slapped it on a nylon strap. I love everything about this beast, the size, the screw bars, the bullbars; its frickin awesome!! What do yall think?


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

Underrated G!


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

Love the watch, love the chunky ruggedness.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

HUF...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Thought I was in here. Another Huf.










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

I have it. Its a great watch. Display is not hard to read but obviously a negative display is not as stark as a positive, however the green is crisp. I recommend.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Still can't believe there is only one green GD-400 here. 
BTW. It was the first watch in this thread.

8--))

GD-400-9 ........................................... 22 watches (D1cky986, Kandyredcoi, Kumazo, Pisankgoreng, Dhodesign, Kawei, Rcaddict, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt,Shms59, Geopro, Xxmaccaxx, Jerry7297, D2mac, Benzzz, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Steelersfanva, Bncrpt)

GD-400HUF-1 ...................................... 22 watches (D1cky986, Macbrush, Sjors, Kev55, Kumazo, AirWatch(2), Geopro, Gotshocked, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Time4Playnow, JSM9872, Olitinto, D2mac, Steelersfanva, Yankeexpress, Bncrpt(2), Kubr1ck, Steelerswit, CC)

GD-400-2 ............................................ 13 watches (d2mac, Gordon, Kev55, TedDotCom,Acello27, Steve399, Greybeard54, Cpietras, Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress, Brock o Lee, Kosio, Steelersfanva)

GD-400-1 ............................................ 14 watches (Shaggy2002, etejut, CasioVibe, Gshockmike, Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Cpietras, Clubber713, RoamingRonin, Dynamos2000, Dipe, Srmdalt, GermslopzTyk2DaPDoubleE)

GD-400-4 ............................................ 13 watches (Kev55, Numpsy, Kronos, Rageandcage, Pspgamer, Skids1112, Radi0head, Sjors, Steelersfanva, D2mac, Zabat, 345Y, Yankeexpress)

GD-400MB-1 ........................................ 13 watches (Gameboy2go, Kev55, Kawei, Aryo_msd, Crater, Alexs12, 
Finnishguy, Zyh6hyz, Cranx, Schwizzle, Brimstone, Ruk, 40swords)

GD-400DN-4 ..........................................5 watches (JSM9872, Starscream, Soulbridgemedia, Steelersfanva, Bncrpt)

GD-400DN-8 ..........................................2 watches (Gotshocked, Soulbridgemedia)

GD-400-3 ............................................. 1 watch (BJAS1961)
*

Together* ........................................... *105 watches*

Bull Bar Chuck Norris ........................... Steelersfanva (5 watches)

Bull Bar Emperor ................................. Kev55, D2mac, Bncrpt (4 watches)

Bull Bar Pope ..................................... Soulbridgemedia, Yankeexpress (3 watches)

Bull Bar Kings ..................................... Pspgamer, TedDotCom, Kawei, Cpietras, D1cky986, Sjors, Kumazo, AirWatch, Geopro, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Cranx, Dynamos2000, Yankeexpress (2 watches)

BJAS1961, Shaggy2002, Kandyredcoi, Numpsy, Pisankgoreng, Kronos, Etejut, Rageandcage, Casiovibe, Gshockmike, Dhodesign, Gordon, Skids1112, Rcaddict, Acello27, Garehaan, d00bzilla, Radi0head, Rindle, Raff_crist, Scottydoesnt, Steve399, Gameboy2go, Greybeard54, Aryo_msd, Crater, Clubber713, Starscream, Shms59, Macbrush, Alexs12, Knives and Lint, OkiFrog, Xxmaccaxx, Time4Playnow, Jerry7297, Finnishguy, Olitinto, Zyh6hyz, Schwizzle, RoamingRonin, Brimstone, Ruk, Brock O Lee, Zabat, 345Y, Dipe, Srmdalt, Kubr1ck, Germslopz, 40swords, CC, Steelerswit (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## igwanna (Mar 13, 2019)

+1 here


i got the dark olive one, and love it. planning to add single piece leater strap to it old timey style ... z'gonna be awesome


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BJAS:
If it says Casio GShock it fills all the blanks for me!!
Including the 400. But they can throw the "Bull Bars"
into the Brede River Down Under IMHO. I own eleven
Casios. All but 2 are GShocks.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Yesterday, before bullbar removable and strap swap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My fourth 400, need to do a group shot


----------



## davidwangsa123 (Oct 5, 2019)

Gonna join the club soon..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's ours. A right handsome and handy piece. We wear it often.









We trudge on.


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

This is the one that got me started on GD 400s. Also have the "green" one and just ordered the "HUF" model at a good price. Really like the series--large, simple and great display.



yankeexpress said:


> My fourth 400, need to do a group shot


----------



## Tim81 (May 30, 2018)

I achieved a pre-loved Casio GD-400MB-1ER some time ago. A nice stealth watch for the summer days.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I picked up this GD-400-2 back in March 2021.


----------



## Tim81 (May 30, 2018)

Bought second hand for 30 €, it has some 'battle damage' on the bull bar (belonged to a skater) but for the other in good condition.


----------

